# Link visited status löschen



## Bitschupser (20. Mai 2002)

Hi ich habe folgendes Problem,

ich hab per stylesheet gesagt, daß alle meine links beim überfahren grün werden, praktischein hover  nun möchte ich aber, daß dieser effekt auf dann eintritt wenn bereits auf diesen link geklickt wurde... bislang nahm der link dann die farbe an die als visited definiert wurde, aber dem soll nicht sein... :*(


----------



## schiieech (20. Mai 2002)

hmm, sollte doch so in der art eigentlich lösbar sein:

a:link
{color: #74799f; text-decoration: none;}

a:active
{color: #74799f; text-decoration: none;}

a:visited
{color: #74799f; text-decoration: none;}

a:hover
{color: #74799f; text-decoration: underline;}

oder so wie du es halt definieren willst.....

s.


----------



## Bitschupser (20. Mai 2002)

ja schiech danke aber das habe ich bereits gemacht...
jetzt will ich nur noch das die visited links wieder wie vorher beim überfahren bunt werden...
sobald einmal angeklickt tritt nie mehr der hovereffekt ein


----------



## schiieech (21. Mai 2002)

hmm, das is merkwürdig. also wenn du beim hover nich die gleiche farbei wie beim visited hast ist das rätselhaft...

kannst du mal den gesammten quellcode deiner seite posten?
welchen browser nutzt du?

s.


----------



## Bitschupser (21. Mai 2002)

a:link {  font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: #003333;  font-variant: normal; text-decoration: none}

a:hover { font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: #006633;  font-variant: normal; text-decoration: underline }

a:active { font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: #006633;  font-variant: normal; text-decoration: none }

a:visited { font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: #003333;  font-variant: normal; text-decoration: none }

BODY { SCROLLBAR-BASE-COLOR: #FFFFFF; SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #FF0000; }

Benutze IE 5.5 und IE 6.0 ( 2PC´s zum testem)


----------



## Shiivva (21. Mai 2002)

hi!

das problem wurde hier im forum schon öfters gepostet 
bei linkformatierung per css muss, damit das funktioniert, eine bestimmte reihenfolge eingehalten werden:

A:link
A:visited
A:hover
A:active


----------



## Quentin (21. Mai 2002)

oder: use the fucking search engine, den kleinen trick hab ich auch schon des öfteren geposted:

a:visited:hover geht auch...


----------



## schiieech (21. Mai 2002)

jep, genauso ist es.
auf solche sachen bezüglich der reihenfolge bin ich auch schon reingefallen... 

css ist in sachen reihenfolge SEHR empfindlich.... merkt man schon bei textformatierungen....

s.


----------

